# Windjammer St. Lucia advice



## ehollin (Dec 19, 2009)

We are going to Windjammer in early January--any advice on which type of room to request or avoid.  We have a 1 bedroom trade.


----------



## riverside (Dec 20, 2009)

I doubt they'll let you request but you can try.  I'd ask for an enclosed unit with a pool.


----------



## Larry (Dec 20, 2009)

ehollin said:


> We are going to Windjammer in early January--any advice on which type of room to request or avoid.  We have a 1 bedroom trade.



You should get pretty much what's on your confirmation. If it's 1BR with pool that's what you get if no pool you probably will not get it especially during high season. 

You can always ask for something better and it certainly can't hurt. When we went there on an exchange in early December 2008 we were confirmed into 2BR open air with pool and that's what we got even though we asked for fully enclosed newer unit. 

Owners sometimes get upgrades but I don't think exchangers have had much luck getting anything but what is on the confirmation.


----------



## ehollin (Dec 20, 2009)

My RCI confirmation only says 1  bedroom with full kitchen, maximum occupancy 4 and privacy 4.  Does not mention enclosed or pool.  Any idea if that means a fully enclosed unit, or whether it would have a pool?


----------



## zoobiedo (Dec 21, 2009)

Your unit will not have a pool and the bedroom will be air conditioned but the unit will not be a "closed" unit.  These units are just fine and you'll be happy.  I have exchanged into Windjammer twice and stayed in these units.  I liked it so much I am now an owner:whoopie:


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 22, 2009)

*wj*

Just got back yesterday! boo hoo.
We have gone for years as paying customers, now Rci home resort owners, and if we don't like our unit they have moved us. I'm sure it would depend on how busy they are but they are always helpfull. There are also higher point values on the newer units in the 400 and 500's. This past trip we were eligable to stay in the brand new villas near reception or any villa up to the 10 year old 200's. If you can get to the rci point value chart you will see the different point catagories. Same amount of bedrooms and higher point value means pool.
It appears they are closing in the old units but boy the mosquittos at night were the worst we've ever had in unit 46. We keep the bedroom closed tight, sprayed and still they managed their way in. Bought some mosquitto coils which helped and got a net for over the crib. Didn't know they offered nets but when the nanny saw how badly bitten my son was she suggested it. It had rained a lot around the nights the bugs were bad so hopefully weather will be better for you.


----------



## riverside (Dec 22, 2009)

Before we bought at Windjammer we exchanged in and received the same information as you did on your confirmation.  We did not get a pool but we did get a fully enclosed unit.  It's the luck of the draw.  Good luck!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 27, 2009)

lobsterlover said:


> Just got back yesterday! boo hoo.
> We have gone for years as paying customers, now Rci home resort owners, and if we don't like our unit they have moved us. I'm sure it would depend on how busy they are but they are always helpfull. There are also higher point values on the newer units in the 400 and 500's. This past trip we were eligable to stay in the brand new villas near reception or any villa up to the 10 year old 200's. If you can get to the rci point value chart you will see the different point catagories. Same amount of bedrooms and higher point value means pool.
> It appears they are closing in the old units but boy the mosquittos at night were the worst we've ever had in unit 46. We keep the bedroom closed tight, sprayed and still they managed their way in. Bought some mosquitto coils which helped and got a net for over the crib. Didn't know they offered nets but when the nanny saw how badly bitten my son was she suggested it. It had rained a lot around the nights the bugs were bad so hopefully weather will be better for you.



We own Villa 46 and it is fully air conditioned. It is a 2 BR/2BA 4 stories with it's own small pool.  I don't know why you would have mosquitoes if the AC was on and the villa was closed up.  We have never had a problem with mosquitoes.


----------



## lobsterlover (Dec 28, 2009)

*mosquitos*

In the 8 years we have gone there we have never had as bad a problem with mosquitos even when we stayed in this villa when it wasn't closed in. The first few days were very rainy, so I think that had a lot to do with it. We really keep things closed tight...my husband is fanatic, but there is a louvre window in the closet not closed in. I covered it with a towel. Even when I was taking my clothes off the shelf and packing my suitcase the little critters came flying off the clothes. 
Beleive me, we are long time lovers of WJ and it would still take more than mosquittos to keep us away!!! 
We were at The Crane last year and a guy was telling us of his experience with mosquitos at WJ and we basically dismissed his comment thinking he was too pickey but then experienced it for ourselves this time.
Not a problem....just will ask for nets right away next time. Hubby doesn't sleep...nobody sleeps!!


----------



## Anne S (Dec 29, 2009)

We bought an II getaway week to Windjammer Landing. It is a 2 bedroom, 2 bath unit. The unit number printed on the confirmation is YYY2, which obviously is not a real number. My question: what kind of unit can we expect? Will it have a plunge pool? Can we call/e-mail the resort and request a specific unit and if so, which unit numbers would be desirable?


----------



## Larry (Dec 29, 2009)

Anne S said:


> We bought an II getaway week to Windjammer Landing. It is a 2 bedroom, 2 bath unit. The unit number printed on the confirmation is YYY2, which obviously is not a real number. My question: what kind of unit can we expect? Will it have a plunge pool? Can we call/e-mail the resort and request a specific unit and if so, which unit numbers would be desirable?



All 2 Br units have a plunge pool and great views!!!!


----------



## djanash (Dec 29, 2009)

Windjammer seems to be moving away from RCI and into II.
Babs, when you bought in did you have a specific unit with your week?

I wouldn't mind an upgrade next time! Poppa don's area is all "traditional style" and next year we'd love to be in a closed off unit so we can invite guests o crash on our couch for a few days


----------



## zoobiedo (Jan 3, 2010)

If you are an owner and want an upgrade you pay for it.  Call before you go if you need a larger accommodation and see what they will offer you.  Nothing is free.  I own a 1 bedroom in the 4-plexes so I have a pool.  That is what I get every time we go.  They may move me to another unit but it is always in one of the 4-plexes.  Friends of mine upgraded to a 3 bedroom from their 1 bedroom and , as an owner, paid dearly for that upgrade.


----------

